# post op c-section wound infecton



## hlleary (Aug 21, 2009)

I have a patient that was re-admitted for a post op c-section wound infection, the patient went to the OR on 3 seperate days, the first 2 trips were for debridement's of the wound.  The last one was for the closure of the wound.  Would you code 674.34 or 998.59 or both of them? The patient also had anemia, but that was documented when she delivered, so would you do 285.1 or 648.24?  
Thanks for your suggestions!


----------



## jlv1980 (Aug 21, 2009)

Yes, I would code both the 674.34 and 998.59.
For the anemia, I would use 648.24.
Hope this helps.


----------



## hlleary (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks for help, I was second guessing myself


----------

